

Feedback about my site - samjaycode
http://flocksy.com/

======
samjaycode
I have launched a site recently and would love feedback on the usability,
content and design - or anything else. It is a freelancing and project
management platform geared towards web developers and designers.

~~~
jcr
You really need to do a "Show HN" submission to let people know that you want
feedback on your project or startup. The "Show HN" submissions get listed
under the "show" link in the top menu and the rules for doing a "Show HN"
submissions are here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

If we're lucky, the mods will notice and change the title of this post for
you.

~~~
samjaycode
Thanks for the tip!

